# Old Age



## RWJ (Jun 28, 2010)

An 80 year old gent is in hospital, and had told his son he was on Viagra to help him sleep. His son said he must have the name of the medication wrong but he is insistent.

The son goes to see the doctor and explains that his father thinks he's taking Viagra to help him sleep.

The doctor explains that he is indeed being given Viagra, but it's not help him sleep - "when he's asleep it stops him rolling out of bed!"


----------



## Monica (Jun 28, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2010)

LOLOL very good


----------

